# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Ученые изобрели лазер обратного течения времени

## Irina

*Ученые придумали «антилазер». Вместо того, чтобы усиливать свет в когерентных импульсах, он поглощает световые лучи, направленные в него.*

Как передает портал InFuture, антилазер может быть «настроен» на работу в конкретной длине световой волны, что позволяет исследователям управлять запуском и остановкой поглощения света антилазером. Испытатели надеются, что изобретение сможет стать полезным, например, в новых типах оптических коммутаторов для компьютеров.

«Это удивительно, что мы использовали лазеры на протяжении 50 лет или около того, и только теперь кто-то заметил нечто фундаментальное», —рассказала Марина Сольякс, физик из Массачусетского технологического института, который не участвует в этой работе.

Американские учение создали концепцию антилазера, когда раздумывали над тем, что может произойти, если материал внутри лазера, который отражает фотоны, «активную среду», заменить на материал, который поглощает свет. При правильной конфигурации поглощающий материал «всасывает» большую часть фотонов, посланных в него, в то время как остальные световые волны сокращаются, сталкиваясь друг с другом.

Команда Йельского университета называет устройство «идеальным когерентным поглотителем». Другое его название — «лазер обратного течения времени», поскольку он работает как лазер в обратном порядке, используя поглощающую среду, а не усиливающую, говорит доктор Йидонг Чонг.

----------

